
Learning Differential Equations That Are Easy to Solve - brzozowski
https://arxiv.org/abs/2007.04504
======
verdverm
Have a look at Prioritized Grammar Enumeration. It's a deterministic algo for
recovering diffeqs from time series. Or math formulas from data... Or a search
across models represented by a trie

[https://github.com/verdverm/go-
pge/raw/master/pge_gecco2013....](https://github.com/verdverm/go-
pge/raw/master/pge_gecco2013.pdf)

[https://github.com/verdverm/pypge](https://github.com/verdverm/pypge)

